# Why your dog needs a seat belt!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, we finally ordered our safety bed and seat belt harness---take a look at this photo of my DD & her little maltese from last year---hubby was with her---tire blew out & they skidded across the hwy. and turned over & hit this cement wall (it was also raining)--landing up-side down. She thought puppy was thrown out as he was on the front-floor in his bed---after she was sure her dad was alive she realized the pup was still in his bed on the floor & she and dad were hanging up-side down still in their belts. Car was totaled!
That is one "concrete" :HistericalSmiley: reason why we believe in prayer! (but we still wear our seat belts). 
So, if you don't own a safety system for your malt you better be warned!:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow what a story. After reading some of the very sad stories here I have a harness that clips to the seatbelt and Lilly is in no matter how far we go.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW! Praise the Lord they were okay!!! 
Yes, I too am getting a carseat and harness for my fluffs. I have all 4 of my kids in a carseat...why wouldn't I do the same for my furr kids? 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What a story - thank G-d that they are all safe and could walk away from that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! :w00t: Thanks for reminding everyone to secure their pups for a car ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW thankfully everyone made it out safe and sound!! I do need to get Delilah one too! But what? Something that will fit in a minivan for sure!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We buckle up ourselves and the fluffs everytime we get in the car for this very reason. That is scary!!!!!!! WOW!!! Thank goodness everyone was ok!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

yikes how scary! im so glad that everyone was ok, but your right about the seat belts! I have to say my girls dont, but ive been looking into getting those seats you get over in america for them. We get seatbelts here but the ones we have bought are always too big for the girls! I have heard though (my dads a dog warden) that here in the UK they are planning on changing the law so as your dog will have to be in a safe carrier or have a belt on. Goodness knows when or even if that will happen though


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> WOW thankfully everyone made it out safe and sound!! I do need to get Delilah one too! But what? Something that will fit in a minivan for sure!


Maybe some one w/a mini-van can suggest something & you can get on it! Please don't hesitate like my daughter did---the outcome isn't always this positive! Sorry, I only have a little Honda Jazz & my air-bag will probably kill me, much-the-less Kitzel!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a Toyota Sienna. I crate my dogs in the back, crates secured to the car. 

Please, please, please realize a regular harness is NOT going to hold up in a nasty crash. The hardwear and materials are not that sturdy. You need a crash tested harness/attachment. If your dog doesn't fit into one of this, a crate is the safest place.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG Sandy, I'm sitting here freaked out right now by both the picture and the story. My biggest fear is just that kind of accident. Clearly God was in the car protecting all that day.

I know I have a reputation for being a control freak but I'm not going to apologize for that when it comes to the safety and well-being of dogs or children. No one leaves my house with a new puppy unless they have a hard-sided crate with them that can be secured to a seat belt in the back seat. I will lend or give all kinds of equipment to my puppy owners to help them start off on the right foot, except for a crate. A booster seat and crash tested harness is great for a grown up dog provided the harness fits properly and the dog is trained to sit or lay down quietly in the seat. But for puppies, a crate is a must. I realize that a crate can be costly, especially in addition to the cost of a new puppy. But that crate is an investment in the life of the dog ... and that investment is priceless.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Don't have a safety belt for Ollie, but you better believe he'll be getting one this weekend! Any suggestions on what to get? He always sits in the front seat.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Don't have a safety belt for Ollie, but you better believe he'll be getting one this weekend! Any suggestions on what to get? He always sits in the front seat.


Unless you can disengage the airbag I wouldn't keep a Malt in the front seat. Tyler stays in back in his carseat and is totally happy. He sleeps most of the time. Sandi - that photo sent chills down my spine. Thank God everyone survived it. Too scary and really unavoidable. I had a blow out years ago but luckily was alone and was able to control the car but know I was lucky.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow ... i dont have a car so we dont really travel , but i def see the importance .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't taken my fluffs bye bye since Christopher lost his little angel in an accident. I'm still working on something to keep them safe,padded and secure in the back seat. I just haven't seen anything that I feel comfortable with yet. I was thinking some sort of padded crate secured by a seatbelt with my fluffs inside.
I usually have them in the backseat in a crate in a hammock type set up that keeps them from rolling onto the floor or against the backs of the front seats.
They hate it,they used to take turns riding up front w/ us... But I can't do that now,not after hearing of others loosing Malts in accidents.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> OMG Sandy, I'm sitting here freaked out right now by both the picture and the story. My biggest fear is just that kind of accident. Clearly God was in the car protecting all that day.
> 
> I know I have a reputation for being a control freak but I'm not going to apologize for that when it comes to the safety and well-being of dogs or children. No one leaves my house with a new puppy unless they have a hard-sided crate with them that can be secured to a seat belt in the back seat. I will lend or give all kinds of equipment to my puppy owners to help them start off on the right foot, except for a crate. A booster seat and crash tested harness is great for a grown up dog provided the harness fits properly and the dog is trained to sit or lay down quietly in the seat. But for puppies, a crate is a must. I realize that a crate can be costly, especially in addition to the cost of a new puppy. But that crate is an investment in the life of the dog ... and that investment is priceless.


You said it all Mary. . . and said it so well! It is an investment one will never live to regret! Great post.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Unless you can disengage the airbag I wouldn't keep a Malt in the front seat. Tyler stays in back in his carseat and is totally happy. He sleeps most of the time. Sandi - that photo sent chills down my spine. Thank God everyone survived it. Too scary and really unavoidable. I had a blow out years ago but luckily was alone and was able to control the car but know I was lucky.


Yes, & it happened on Mother's Day! My husband said our daughter stayed "as cool as a cucumber all throughout the long, long skid & roll" ---there were trucks on the road, etc. but no one hit them! When they finally stopped all the windows were shattered & the doors were jammed---neither of them could get the doors open & they had just tanked up---otherwise would have been going faster. Cars stopped and others were able to get my daughter's door opened w/a crow-bar & she sort of fainted then. She said she woke up w/some handsome guy carrying her to safety. :HistericalSmiley My husband then could get out her door w/the little dog! 
Neither of them went to the hospital! I was so upset when I heard that!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Susan....the airbag doesn't turn on b/c he isn't heavy enough! I would like for him to ride in the back....have been thinking about putting him in one of the grandkids carseats and hooking his leash to keep him in. That would work until I can get a carseat for him. Your thoughts?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness!
What a photo...
Thank goodness your family was all okay.

And this is such a great reminder to buckle up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jmm said:


> I have a Toyota Sienna. I crate my dogs in the back, crates secured to the car.
> 
> Please, please, please realize a regular harness is NOT going to hold up in a nasty crash. The hardwear and materials are not that sturdy. You need a crash tested harness/attachment. If your dog doesn't fit into one of this, a crate is the safest place.


I am not Susan, but this advice from JMM is the best advice for you and Ollie!


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

MaryH said:


> OMG Sandy, I'm sitting here freaked out right now by both the picture and the story. My biggest fear is just that kind of accident. Clearly God was in the car protecting all that day.
> 
> I know I have a reputation for being a control freak but I'm not going to apologize for that when it comes to the safety and well-being of dogs or children. *No one leaves my house with a new puppy unless they have a hard-sided crate with them that can be secured to a seat belt in the back seat.* I will lend or give all kinds of equipment to my puppy owners to help them start off on the right foot, except for a crate. A booster seat and crash tested harness is great for a grown up dog provided the harness fits properly and the dog is trained to sit or lay down quietly in the seat. But for puppies, a crate is a must. I realize that a crate can be costly, especially in addition to the cost of a new puppy. But that crate is an investment in the life of the dog ... and that investment is priceless.


 
Wow - it is amazing no one was hurt. Thank you for sharing this story; I used to drive with Fiona on my lap all the time and even though I knew it was wrong, I never did anything about it until I read some of the stories on SM. I am proud to say she has a lookout seat with a harness- she hates it but I dont care - she is safe in it. Slowly she is getting used to it and knows once we are in the car, she must stay in her seat. Although I'm not sure if it would be sufficient if the car flipped over, it seems a crate would be best...

Mary, I wish all breeders had your beliefs and enforced your rules or at least had this conversation with the new owners. As a first time dog owner, I was absolutely clueless on how to take care of Fiona. I've come a long way - I learn as I go and I always make sure to listen to those more experienced but sometimes even though common sense is there, the info really gets through to me once I see a story like this one... More often I simply dont know what questions to ask... Just wanted to let you know how important your requirements are! Thank you!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

For those of you thinking of purchasing some sort of automobile restraint system and can only buy either a seat or a crate I would highly recommend the crate over the seat for a number of reasons:

1 - A crate is generally less expensive.

2 - If you are traveling and staying in a hotel a crate is a safe way to confine your dog if you must leave him or her in the room even for a short period of time.

3 - A crate is great for bringing your dog to the vet. There is no fear that your dog will be attacked by another dog, no fear that your dog is walking on a "germy" floor, etc.

The one downside to crating a dog in the car is dealing with the chronic car sick dog. I have one who does much better in a seat because he can look out the window. But, again, if I could only afford one item, it would be a crate.


----------

